# Busybox Install Help?!



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey guys I need help. I am not able to install busybox. I have tried 2 different apps. Jrummy's app tells me it can't gain root access. I did click forget in superuser. Then I try Steickson's app and it says it can't mount system/xbin. I ran root check and I have root but no busybox. Any suggestions?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Nevermind I wiped everything but data. Reinstalled Rom
Installed busybox and everything is good.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

